# Fastest Internet in the World



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2013)

Checkout the fastest internet countries..

US & UK are not in top 10 
india is ranked 109

Countries with world&rsquo;s fastest internet- The Times of India


----------



## drajeshkumar201 (Jan 23, 2014)

In Hyderabad Beam Broadband is the top company in the providing internet service providing. The company offering best and unlimited broadband plans for home and enterprises, if you want to more about beam fiber please go through the official beam fiber website.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2014)

Fastest broadband speed of 1.4 Tbps recorded in London test - Internet | ThinkDigit News



> Networking company Alcatel-Lucent and BT have performed a data transfer test in which speeds of 1.4 terabits per second were reached which can be translated into 44 uncompressed HD films in just one second. The test was done over a distance of 255 miles (410 kms approx.) between London’s BT tower and Ipswich between the months of October and November in 2013. The data was transferred over existing fibre-optic cables that are already installed in major parts of the UK.
> 
> *A 'flexigrid' infrastructure was implemented for the test to create an 'alien super channel' which consists of seven channels, all of which transmit 200 gigabits per seconds, that combined for a total capacity of 1.4 terabits of data per second.* This is a huge achievement as it is marked a 42.5 per cent increase in data transmission efficiency when compared to the current broadband networks available in UK. This also proves that high speeds can be achieved on the current hardware of fibre-optics installed without the need to upgrade them.
> 
> Just to put the above number in context, according to last year’s reports, *India’s average broadband speed is 1.3 Mbps. Chew on that.*



My college's speed *www.speedtest.net/result/3211196103.png


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 24, 2014)

While our internet speed is still sluggish , even in the Capital City "Delhi". 
I can't find a decent ISP that promises a speed which allows streaming 720p video with little to no lag under a budget of 1-1.5k INR.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 15, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Fastest broadband speed of 1.4 Tbps recorded in London test - Internet | ThinkDigit News
> 
> 
> 
> My college's speed *www.speedtest.net/result/3211196103.png



You lucky.........


----------

